# Iver Johnson Crown Fork Variations



## Handyman (May 31, 2015)

Here are a few pics of the forks of two pre-21 Iver Johnson mens bikes.  The bike on the left is a truss with the serial #352125 on the downtube, crank nut on the non-drive side.  The bike on the right is a diamond with the serial #164438 on the BB, crank nut on the drive side.  There is quite an obvious difference in the width of each fork, and also a considerable difference in size of the crown area itself.  Can any member shed light on the application of the narrower fork?  Every other Iver I have with this crown type fork is the same size as the fork on the left.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2015)

Is the one on the left for balloon tires?


----------



## Handyman (May 31, 2015)

Hi Catfish,  No, the one on the left is a standard fork used on a men's 28" truss bridge roadster with 1 1/2" tires.  I have a few balloon forks and they are even wider. This narrow crown fork really threw me off when I got it.  Wally, may chime in, I believe he may have one also.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2015)

Extra narrow. Maybe a racing fork?


----------



## Handyman (May 31, 2015)

Hi Catfish,  

The fork is very narrow, and I could believe it was used on a racing bike, but I can find no information in any Iver Johnson literature that shows early racers using a fork with a crown top.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 31, 2015)

Handyman what is the width of the fork on the right, inside the shoulders and halfway down? I have an IJ  that is a smaller frame that is heading east but it hasn't left yet, I believe it is this narrower fork dimensions. I've wondered if it was a boys bike.


----------



## catfish (May 31, 2015)

Handyman said:


> Hi Catfish,
> 
> The fork is very narrow, and I could believe it was used on a racing bike, but I can find no information in any Iver Johnson literature that shows early racers using a fork with a crown top.  Pete in Fitchburg




I use to have a bunch of Iver lit, but traded it away years ago for other parts, and lit.... Someone must have something that shows it.


----------



## Handyman (May 31, 2015)

Hi Wheeled Relics,

The dimensions (aprox.) on the fork on the right are about 1 3/4" towards the top and about 2" slightly lower.  The one on the left is clearly bigger and measures about 2 1/8" towards the top and 2 3/8" slightly lower.  Both forks are about the same length.  The bike that this fork came on looks all original with all parts having the same (rough) patina.  Here is a pic of the bike all together as posted by the Cabe member I bought it from.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dfa242 (May 31, 2015)

That's an interesting one, Pete - haven't seen one like it before.  Good luck with the research.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (May 31, 2015)

Ballooner fork



Sorry, no measurement.  I was in the basement without a tape measure. 

Arch crown for fender




Arch crown without fender (not tapped)




Flat crown for fender 




I'll try to get at my road racer with the narrower flat crown fork later...

Wishing I still had, at least for a moment, the heavy service truss to measure it's fork width.


----------



## Handyman (May 31, 2015)

Hi Wally, 

So, if I'm understanding you correctly, the early arch crown forks that were not tapped for a fender, were actually smaller in width than the later arch crown forks that were tapped for the fender bolt?  That sounds reasonable.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## theyankeedoodler (May 31, 2015)

Pete, something like that.  I'm out' about.  I'll get more pics later of the narrower arch crowns with earlier (flatty Iver fenders)


----------



## dfa242 (May 31, 2015)

Well done, Wally - you can always count on those Maineiacs.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 31, 2015)

The one here that is headed yankeedoodler's way measures 2 1/4" inside width right where the crown transitions into the fork arms. It appears to be tapped for a fender.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (May 31, 2015)

Here are some earlier flatty front fenders.  First style stops at just under the fork crown.  Bolts to the underside with a tab.   
I think these may have been the first flavor offered by IJ.  Fork shown is wider version. 








Second version goes through the crown.  The fender is notched For clearance around the fork blades.  These should be the second flavor offered before going to raingutters.  Fork shown is wider version. 







I'll have to dig out the only set of Iver raingutters I have. Just need to remember where they are [emoji33]
When found, I'll take pics of those in the fork.  

I don't think there's catalog info on what style & when each style of flatty fender was used.  I'm going by what I have & what I've seen on other Ivers into the teens.  

I'll hopefully remember this in 3 weeks & try to take pics of fenders/forks only at the Fitchburg show.


----------

